# Décraquer son IpodTouch



## -LaBeL- (7 Juin 2008)

Bonjours tout le monde
Voila j'ai un ami qui m'a *craqué* mon ipodtouch et enfaite plein de jeux ne marche pas donc j'aimerais savoir comment le *décraqué* (enlever installer)?
Merci d'avance

*-LaBeL-*​


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2008)

Tu le branches sur ton ordinateur puis, dans iTunes, tu fais RESTAURER.

Cela te remettra ton iPod comme neuf.


----------



## -LaBeL- (7 Juin 2008)

Bah merci et comment on fait pour le *craquer* :bebe:
*-LaBeL-*


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2008)

Tu télécharges ZIPhone et tu lances la procédure, c'est simple, très simple.


----------

